# Raw Seafood - What is Good and What is Bad.



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Anybody have list of good and bad raw seafoods for dogs? I've heards fish is good but salmon is bad. I think I also saw on one post that octopus is good, but whre I grew up, it wa bad for any animals, except man. Thanks


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Fake crab has Sorbitol in it so it is BAD.

Salmon from the Pacific Northwest has a fluke (parasite) in it that can kill dogs so it's bad unless cooked.

Those are the only two things that I know of.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lauri, 

I have never given any sea food other than whole Talipia (sp?), would shrimp be okay to give?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Elisabeth, not really answering your question, but I was looking at raw providers and there is one in Ontario that sells whole mackerel. But I think I remember you saying how cheep you get the tilapia. I'm jealous...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Right now there's some shrimp, Whiting, Catfish, Tilapia fillets and snow crab legs sitting outside waiting to be brought in and put in the freezer.









My guys LOVE shrimp!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oma's Pride sells whole mackerel! Yay!

I am this order just gonna try 2 lb bags of whole sardines. Grimmi loves small herring so much. He loves tilapia filets, too, but I prefer to feed a whole fish when possible, innards, heads, eyes, brains etc.

I did not know shirmp was a possibility. Interesting.







Lauri, you are a great resource, a font!


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfLauri, you are a great resource, a font!


I agree! Thank you so much for sharing, Lauri. We will be headed to fish next and this is so helpful - as are so many things you have helped us with. You are much appreciated!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I give Keys shrimp, tuna & frozen mackeral.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yay... shrimp it is!

My parents left about 4lbs of shrimp in my freezer during the holidays and I hate the stuff... to the puppers it goes!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Patti, I'm also ordering a 2lb bag of sardines this order, I should have them next Saturday. The puppers love canned mackrel and I've given them a few raw shrimp when I was cooking some paella for me and they loved them.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Tiffany, my sardines come tomorrow. I guess they're flash-frozen and whole. Grimm just loves whole raw fish! I can bet Anna and Duncan will too!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep, these are flash frozen too, I'm pretty sure they're Oma's. Let me know how Grimmypoo likes them!


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks. So the Salmon form the NorthWest the only Salmon that is not good for the dogs? Interesting.

I don't know if I can give up the shrimp , I kinda love shrimp.


----------

